# Delta shower base with low spot



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Got to punch list stage on a basement remodel that dragged on forever due to various delays, and one item is that the shower base has a low spot and puddles water near the drain. The perimeter is level all 4 ways and has good slope measured from any edge to the drain.

As far as I can tell, I need to remove a row of tile and rip the thing out. It's thinsetted to the slab. It's a cheap Delta classic 400 48X34.

Can anyone think of an alternate option?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Is the spud tight?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What's the diameter of the puddle? Like 4-5 inches? If so, I'd leave it. That's what they do, sometimes. It evaporates soon enough.

Maybe some cleaning will reduce the surface tension to drain better.
https://www.deltafaucet.com/design-innovation/inspiredliving/how-to-clean-acrylic-shower


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

griz said:


> Is the spud tight?


Not fully sure what this means.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> What's the diameter of the puddle? Like 4-5 inches? If so, I'd leave it. That's what they do, sometimes. It evaporates soon enough.


About twice that size, stays for a week. Even for a basement bath with a plastic shower, not really up to my quality standards.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Not fully sure what this means.


big nut that tightens the drain down all the way.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Golden view said:


> About twice that size, stays for a week. Even for a basement bath with a plastic shower, not really up to my quality standards.


Maybe it's a bit deformed or the foam base got compressed by heavy feet. I think I did that on our similar shower in the basement, and I was anal about setting it level.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

With the cheaper shower bases My plumber always puts weight ( bags of sand or structolite) over the drain to make sure the unit stays down

That base is very bendy


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Got to punch list stage on a basement remodel that dragged on forever due to various delays, and one item is that the shower base has a low spot and puddles water near the drain. The perimeter is level all 4 ways and has good slope measured from any edge to the drain.
> 
> As far as I can tell, I need to remove a row of tile and rip the thing out. It's thinsetted to the slab. It's a cheap Delta classic 400 48X34.
> 
> Can anyone think of an alternate option?


Yes. Mark it as within manufacturing specs and move on.

Now, if its visibly deformed just sitting there dry, then it falls on the installer.

I had a chitload of those installed in condo basements 10 years ago. They were crap quality then - sorry to hear they haven't improved.

No buyer complained about that issue. (shrugs)


----------

